# Bonnet Creek,Marriott Cypress Harbor or Marriott Grande Vista?



## Dani (Aug 18, 2007)

Hi,

  If you had a choice and had to consider proximity to the Convention Center on I-Drive as well as quality of resort and proximity to Disney, which would you choose?   It's time to place my exchange request for next summer in Orlando and I am confused.   Am I missing any other choices that might be better?  Thanks.


----------



## cindi (Aug 18, 2007)

I that those two Marriotts are the closest timeshares to the Convention Center. 

It is just a straight drive up International Drive to get there. Couldn't be easier. 

If my mental distance converter is correct, Cypress Harbour is the closest, but either would be easy.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 18, 2007)

Either Hilton would also be closer than Bonnet Creek.  Hilton Seaworld is very close to the two Marriotts.  I love Cypress Harbour but the Hilton Seaworld is very nice, too.  The Marriotts exchange with II.  The Hiltons and Bonnet Creek exchange with RCI.


----------



## Lisa P (Aug 18, 2007)

Dani said:


> If you had a choice and had to consider proximity to the Convention Center on I-Drive as well as quality of resort and proximity to Disney, which would you choose?


Dani, the 2 Marriotts are closer to the Conv Ctr and Bonnet Creek is closer to Disney.  I personally think all three of these resort are similarly high end deluxe in quality.  BC is newest and probably plushest in the rooms, closest to the Disney parks with some rooms having a fireworks view, convenient to Downtown Disney's restaurants.  CH has the loveliest, mature landscaping and a nicer lake.  GV has good golf onsite.  All three would require you to drive to everything outside their resort.

Since you're exchanging, BC will be a very tough trade and it's through RCI only, as mentioned.  IF you're using RCI, I agree with adding the Hiltons to your request.  If you'll be trading through II, try for the Disneys or the Marriotts.  HTH!


----------



## Dani (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you all...they all seem like great properties. I will also look into the Hilton properties.   I guess it's just a choice of whether I want to be closer to the Convention Center or Disney.  I'm leaning towards being closer to the Convention Center.  Thanks.


----------



## Detailor (Aug 19, 2007)

Dani said:


> Thank you all...they all seem like great properties. I will also look into the Hilton properties.   I guess it's just a choice of whether I want to be closer to the Convention Center or Disney.  I'm leaning towards being closer to the Convention Center.  Thanks.



Danielle,
For closeness to the Convention Center, HGVC-SeaWorld is closest at just under 2 miles, Marriott's Cypress Harbour and Horizons are just over 2 miles away and Marriott's Grande Vista is about 3 miles from the convention center.  HGVC-International Drive is about 3 1/2 miles from the convention center.

Dick Taylor


----------



## cindi (Aug 19, 2007)

Just to give you a bit more information. Getting to Disney from Cypress Harbour, and also from Grand Vista is very easy. 

I would chose to be closest to the convention center, as for a meeting you probably have a set time to be there. Closer is better. For Disney, it doesn't matter for an exact time, so a little further drive is of no concern. Especially when it is as simple as from those resorts.


----------



## Dani (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks Dick...in a previous thread someone else mention HGV-Seaworld...I'm looking into it.

Cindi..I was thinking the same thing...it's better in my case to be closer to the Convention Center.


----------



## Dani (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.  I was confirmed into Marriott Cypress Harbour by II.  I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## cindi (Sep 4, 2007)

That is great. You will love Cypress Harbour!


----------

